# forgot admin password for Macbook Powerbook G4



## Ilya (Sep 4, 2007)

hi all,

how can i reset the admin user password in os x?


thnx all


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

This thread is against the rules of TSF. I removed the post with link within. 

Please have a re-read of our rules for a little refresh.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php
*
Thread Closed*


----------

